

Ask HN: Good Cloud/SaaS accounting service? - paulitex

My startup's decided to be a bit more organized on the financial side of things and are looking for a good SaaS accounting solution.<p>I found a previous Ask HN thread about this (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=317131) but it's almost 2 years old so I thought it'd be worth asking again.<p>Currently considering:<p>http://www.xero.com/
http://www.rhinoaccounting.com/
http://www.liquidaccounts.net/
http://quickbooksonline.intuit.com/
https://www.clarityaccounting.com/<p>Any recommendations? We have no experience with this stuff.<p>Obviously cheaper is better, but we don't mind paying a bit for quality.<p>Thanks
======
stevenbrianhall
Have you considered <http://www.freeagentcentral.com>? I recently switched
from another Web 2.0 accounting system, and have find it to be fairly
comprehensive system in it's featureset.

It's got Expense Tracking, Invoicing, Cash Flow visualization, a 30-day trial,
and is only $18/month afterwards.

(Note: I'm not affiliated at all with FreeAgent, I just think it's a quality
service. :)

